# Larger version of WS/SW/AL Chondax novel: a fight on the bridge?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking either they're arguing about whether to help the Wolves or to abandon them to their fate...or the Terran White Scars are showing their true colours (Horus sympathisers). 

I think the former is more likely but what say you guys


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

As I've said in the other thread. I think could very well be the traitors amongst the White Scars showing their true colours. But then it also looks like they're arguing more than fighting, so many the former is right.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> As I've said in the other thread. I think could very well be the traitors amongst the White Scars showing their true colours. But then it also looks like they're arguing more than fighting, so many the former is right.


Well, a coup would be pretty futile with the Khan around...unless they're trying to convince the Khan to join Horus, I suppose that's possible as Horus appears to be the Khan's only friend among the primarchs (his friendship with Russ seems to have been retconned)


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm still guessing it's just an argument between officers. I have a hard time picturing White Scars confronting actual traitors with just loud words and big hand gestures! :wink:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> I'm still guessing it's just an argument between officers. I have a hard time picturing White Scars confronting actual traitors with just loud words and big hand gestures! :wink:


Indeed, if they were traitor sympathizers there would be scimitars flying and bolt pistols blazing rather than just a debate punctuated by threatening gestures.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

At first glance I simply took it as AL ships attacking WS ships out there in space, and a mechanicum adapt readying the ship, while the Khan gives orders to a subordinate. And WS Sergeants giving orders to their men to ready the boarding pods. I took it all as simple "hustle and bustle" of a command ships loading bay getting ready for void warfare after a surprise attack by the AL.

Maybe that was just my naive view of the situation and actually it is something deeper like a schism beginning to happen among the WS :dunno:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> Maybe that was just my naive view of the situation and actually it is something deeper like a schism beginning to happen among the WS


I thought it was just the hustle and bustle of a busy bridge before I saw this version of the pic. 

This version is clearer and it shows the Scars' expressions much more clearer. I definitely think there's some sort of intense argument going on. The ship blowing up in the background could be a Space Wolves vessel and the WS are debating whether to help or to follow Dorn's order immediately.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> The ship blowing up in the background could be a Space Wolves vessel and the WS are debating whether to help or to follow Dorn's order immediately.


Oh, I didn't even think of that... lol that makes it all seem way cooler and adds a lot more emotion to the picture. That one WS on the left pointing does look pretty damn pissed and accusatory now that I really look closely.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not one of them look happy. The Khan is raging by the looks of it.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

I would go with arguing about whether to help the Wolves or not.

Like some people have said above, 'finger pointing' would be the last thing I would expect if the terrans revealed their treachery on the bridge.

Really pumped for this novel! The WS finally make their appearance...over 25 books into the series.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Prospero, Chondax, and then the Battle of the Fang really took their toll on the Wolves. The Wolves should've lost at least a third of their invasion force on Prospero. 

They suffered heavy casualties at Chondax because the WS had to abandon them. I'm thinking Chondax will be portrayed as a disaster for the Wolves. 

Then the Battle of the Fang happened. It was a heroic SW victory but it pretty much ensured that the SW would be limited to recruiting from Fenris.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Not one of them look happy. The Khan is raging by the looks of it.


You would be too, if the Alpha Legion had infiltrated your Legion and were blowing up your starships! :wink:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> You would be too, if the Alpha Legion had infiltrated your Legion and were blowing up your starships! :wink:


I hope the illustration doesn't show WS vs. AL infiltrators...


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> They suffered heavy casualties at Chondax because the WS had to abandon them


 BL could change that fact, or could not. Remember the story with Primarchs ascended to daemonhood. 


Magnus, Angron, Fulgrim - are already achieved Daemonhood - in older fluff this isnt the case 

I think we would see a full rewrite of fluff for this one, due to the fact that 

Alpharius, 'drinking tea with his all heavy fleet and watching' his strike cruisers (its not a cheap ship you know) dying under WS guns (accordingly to older fluff) - always make me cringe. It alwsys seems soooo stupid. And Chris himself mentioned - that he will make a little rewrite and create a new piece of fluff.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> BL could change that fact, or could not. Remember the story with Primarchs ascended to daemonhood.
> 
> 
> Magnus, Angron, Fulgrim - are already achieved Daemonhood - in older fluff this isnt the case



Actually most of them had ascended to deamonhood by the time of the Siege of Terra. Magnus, Mortarion, Fulgrim and Angron certainly had.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Alpharius, 'drinking tea with his all heavy fleet and watching' his strike cruisers (its not a cheap ship you know) dying under WS guns (accordingly to older fluff) - always make me cringe. It alwsys seems soooo stupid. And Chris himself mentioned - that he will make a little rewrite and create a new piece of fluff.


Where can I read this old fluff?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Monty - here
it all taken from the old edition of Visions of Treachety, Betrayal, Death etc.


Darog's Company: Battle for Chondax - look at the page from the visions - clikc to expand


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I dunno what exactly is going on in the picture... but I know where the artist got his inspiration for the Khan's facial expression...


----------

